# Transfer to ceramic plate



## ivangeer (Jul 12, 2007)

at the moment i am printing on tiles,mugs,t-shirts and metal bottles.

I need to print some ceramic plates. What is the best way to print on ceramic plates. I have the small and large round heatelements for printing plates. The plates are not perfect flat in the middle. How can i tranfer the image to the plate so that is is a perfect transfer.

Any help is welcome.

Ivan


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if the plates are designed for sublimation, the bottom should be flat. If they are not I would contact the vendor.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

i have done plates with a plate puck.. using dyesub I was not having great results because of the plates are never perfectly flat ive found .. so it was hit and miss untill i got a heat pad like you use with tiles.. mine is greenish color .. I cut it a fraction bigger than the plate puck ad use it between the puck and the plate...I also increased the dwell time..
The people i get the plates from tell me if you are getting bad spots on plates.. its usually one of two things.. either you need more time or the transfer is not firm enuff on that section of the plate..
the pad helps the transfer press firmly on each part.. even if there are dips..


----------



## Crier Lady (Sep 4, 2007)

I have had the same problem with the plate puck. How much time are you using with the puck and heat pad?


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I had the same problem with the plate puck, I couldn't get a good press even when using a pad. Maybe I didn't leave it on long enough. I think I was doing 6 mins.
I was actually thinking of printing/cutting the design on my versacamm and sticking them on the plates instead.

Lar


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

dim116 said:


> I had the same problem with the plate puck, I couldn't get a good press even when using a pad. Maybe I didn't leave it on long enough. I think I was doing 6 mins.
> I was actually thinking of printing/cutting the design on my versacamm and sticking them on the plates instead.
> 
> Lar


I know someone that did 60 of those for a team of some kind and they loved them. Can't hurt to try right?


----------

